# Green eyes?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw a goat on someone's site that I beleive is at least part ND but they have listed her with green eyes. What breed of goats have green eyes? I haven't ever heard of this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think they have their eye color wrong. I have never heard of a green eyed goat.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've only seen varying shades of blue, brown and goldish.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That would be incredibly rare and bizarre to have a goat with green eyes. Never seen or heard of that. Any chance the owner would share photos?


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

They have a pic but it is to small for me to see anything. It's listed on Flannery Keepsake Farms. Goat #33 on babies page

http://www.flanarykeepsakefarm.com/html/babygoats.html

See has several babies every year and is a vet. Just trying to figure out what he was as she has mostly ND. She is a vet also.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow she has a lot of babies.
I can't see them but maybe they're a strange shade of gold that might look green.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guinen has very very light colored hazel eyes. They are so light I spent the first year I owned her looking for blue flecks in them. Maybe she calls that green?


----------

